
Imagineering in a Box - headalgorithm
https://www.khanacademy.org/humanities/hass-storytelling/imagineering-in-a-box
======
headalgorithm
About this course:

"Have you ever wondered how theme parks come to life? Disney Imagineers from
hundreds of career disciplines around the world share how they use a wide
range of skills – from story development and conceptual design, to math,
physics and engineering – that all come together to create immersive
experiences. Imagineering in a Box allows you to explore different aspects of
theme park design, from characters to ride development, as you design a theme
park of your very own."

